#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-09-20
<Samba_> q pao
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-09-23
<jonmetall> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2015-09-14
<askabaas> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2015-09-16
<Elric> buenas noches a todos
